# Sunday bbq



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ribs should be done in a few hours. Doing one rack wet one dry. The conechuh I don’t snack on is going in baked beans


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Damn! Yes Please.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

why you gotta show pics? now i'm going to wallyworld. i want some too.
jack


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks mighty fine. If there is any leftover rib meat (Heh heh *spare* ribs)*, *they go good in your beans, also.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Tad overcooked but still tasty


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Saturday night pig steak, cheesy taters, and salad.









Last night Ribeye, loaded baked tater, garlic toast and salad (got a little carried away with the thousand island)


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

H2OMARK said:


> Saturday night pig steak, cheesy taters, and salad.
> View attachment 1088157
> 
> 
> ...


The frau likes a salad with her thousand islands too.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I was gonna say, would you like a little salad with that dressing?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks, 11 oclock, and I'm on my way to the fridg....


----------

